# I Must Not Be Living Right



## Billh50 (Dec 27, 2016)

First my drill press pulley bearings start going so I stop doing any milling. And then Yesterday I turn on my compressor so a friend can remove a wheel on the wife's truck. ( Brake pads and rotors needed. ) As I turn off the compressor I hear a pop and some loud hissing. A small hole in the bottom of the tank! So no compressor until I either get another tank or spring time to see if I can fix it.
Beginning to think I can't win in this game of life. It's been one thing after another these last 6yrs. Started with the heart attack then the prostate cancer that won't go away. Two heart failures that put me in the hospital both times. Now no more machining because I can't afford to buy a milling machine.


Well I guess I just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 27, 2016)

First things first! Please forget about the shop, it’s not going anywhere. Take care of YOU, RELAX and smell the roses kinda thing. And get rid of that PC, go see another doctor or two. You can’t enjoy your shop and toys when that time comes. You know about today, so change tomorrow.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 27, 2016)

The PC won't go away. Have tried everything already. On shots now to keep it at bay, but it keeps rearing it's ugly head. It's just annoying right now. The heart and no money to replace or fix stuff are the problems right now. And it's easy enough to say change tomorrow. All I can do to change right now is take things easy and forget machining because I won't have any machines to do anything anyway.


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 27, 2016)

Bill,
Sorry you're going through a rough patch. I won't give you any platitudes; just keep your chin up, and hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 27, 2016)

Billh50,
Sure wish you were closer to MN!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## bosephus (Dec 27, 2016)

lets talk about your shop  .  i for one am a firm believer  that without some way to occupy your time  and enjoy yourself  a persons general attitude can go downhill very very quickly .  
ive been there and done that  and still struggle with it .   

so your drill press ,   can you get it apart and find out what bearings need replacing  ?   
i dont think any of the bearings in a drill press will be a very high precision bearing  .  and thats good ... it makes for cheap and easily replaced bearings .
with a part number  theres a very good chance that one of us might have or be able to scrounge up some replacements .  

the air compressor is a different matter ..  try to resist the temptation  to just weld it up  .  i have seen a repaired tank fail first hand  and its not something you want to happen to you . 
its just not worth it . 
but that doesn't mean you need to scrap it ... with a bit of scrounging  a person could find a non-working compressor with a good tank  and just plumb it to your compressor .  i see the cheap harbor frieght models at the salvage yard all the time  .   
 even post on craigs list for a free non working  air compressor   you might be suprised at how soon you find someone who would be tickled pink to let you haul away their junk , heck if you be selective and wait for the right person  you could even find someone willing to bring it to you just to get rid of it  .  

from one financially challenged person to another ...  i feel your pain  .  but dont give up .   there is always a way .


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 27, 2016)

In the short term, Bill....you might consider getting one of those tote-tanks from H-F. Not ideal, but will work as a temporary measure. I don't believe they are too expensive. Just have to route the pump out to it instead of the old tank.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the probs Bill . Count that little "pop" as a blessing in disguise . One of my buddies has a shop , their compressor tank exploded , put a hole thru the ceiling ...he regained consiousness he says 15 mins later the other guy not til ambulance got there. Both have big scars and were hospitalized, then rehab and out of comisssion for about 4 months . When I saw the scars I couldn't believe it . You always hear about this kind of thing , sounds like urban myth but it happens . 
Yeah having stuff go down and cost money is a bummer but you can fix these things . Thank god you're good though !   Have a great New Year !
~Steve


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 27, 2016)

Your living right.  No promises are made to us about our lives so we just live them.  Despite your set backs you seem to be handling what life brings your way well enough. 
Life's not just, it's not perfect and it's not always in our favor.  It's just life, we do our best with what we have.  
Which when you think about it ain't a whole lot when we begin it.  

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 27, 2016)

bosephus said:


> lets talk about your shop  .  i for one am a firm believer  that without some way to occupy your time  and enjoy yourself  a persons general attitude can go downhill very very quickly .
> ive been there and done that  and still struggle with it .
> 
> so your drill press ,   can you get it apart and find out what bearings need replacing  ?
> ...


I already am giving up. Seems every time I try to do something lately. Today I went to use my angle grinder with a cut off blade and the thing would not even run. So now I have to see if I can get it to work. I have 4 or 5 projects I started and can't finish because they need milling. So sometime soon I will be going through everything and either scrapping or selling off what I can.


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 27, 2016)

Putting on my asbestos suit first  (for more than one reason) but you might be able to use a propane tank (100 lb. ?) to replace the tank. Do your own research before you start and make a decision if you want to try it but it should be OK from what I've read. Safety, safety, safety first. If you stand it  upside down you could plumb into it and install a drain valve on the inlet. No welding necessary. Tanks are supposed to be rated on the cylinder with a working pressure which I've read should exceed 140 PSI for propane vapor but I would still try to be far away for the first test. Some suggested filling almost full of water before the test to minimize the amount of air in the tank.  If you fill it with water several times it will help push the vapors out.
Good luck. Once again just an idea that might work for the short term. I did have a compressor made with one years ago and never had a problem at normal working pressure.


----------



## David S (Dec 27, 2016)

Bill things appear to be going to hell in a hand basket, but sometimes stuff just happens and a number of random events all occur close together.

My suggestion is to just pick something.. say the drill / mill and take it apart to see what is going on.  As has been mentioned we all have all sorts of bearings and things and could possibly help.  I have quite a selection of bearings and would send you a set no charge if I had a match.

If your health permits I think it best to work at what you enjoy at the pace you can endure.

I think you need to start having some accomplishments no matter how small to start feeling better.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 27, 2016)

I have spare compressors here Bill. Drive over and get one. They will buy you some time. Call me,, you have my number.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 27, 2016)

Billy, 
It's ok. Don't think I will be needing it anymore anyway.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 27, 2016)

bill 

 you are coming from a place i understand very well .    a few years back i had to make a choice of continuing to work and  relying on pain killers to get threw my days to have a paycheck .
or taking a modest buy out from my employer and combining it with some gas lease money   to have a small annuity to get by on until i am old enough to collect social security and my 401k .
at 42 years old it was a bitter pill to swallow  and a very hard choice ... keep a paycheck as many years as possible  and eventually have no real quality of life .  
or swallow some pride  and adjust to life without the extras  .  i chose to give up all the little extra thing that a paycheck brought and try to preserve some sort of  quality of life and not work myself into a wheel chair at 50 .

 i have to be honest at first it sucked  ...  i was depressed and felt like a big fat worthless turd .  ( something i still struggle with )   
i spent almost a year doing absolutely  nothing  until one day  my long suffering girl friend told me to either find a hobby or she was finished with me .  
while it didnt snap me out of my depression it did bring back a desire ive always had to own a lathe .

   that desire soon brought me to this site when i started researching what lathe to buy  .   i  joined up and with the remainder of my savings account i had a brand new g0602 lathe heading my way .
for a brief period things where looking up ..  i had a new toy  and something i enjoyed to occupy my time .  

but then i realized that like you i to wanted a mill  ... the lathe only opened the door to a world of possibilities .   and very much like you  the possibility of ever getting a mill  seemed like one of life's impossible fantasies ..  i simply didn't have the money available  .   depression soon reared its ugly head again . 

but i now had something i didnt have before ...   all of the very fine members right here at the hobby machinist .  

it wasn't long until with the help of all the very supportive people here i had a very viable plan formed to earn enough to buy a mill .  i kicked off the yoke of self denial and tried to stay positive  even when the big man upstairs placed road blocks in my path ,..  the first one was my car bursting into flames while driving down the road one day .   
then not long after that some low lifes broke into my shop  and cleared out most everything that wasn't bolted down  .  
both incidents pretty much killed my hopes of getting a mill ,...   and while it was disappointing  with the help of the guys here i was able to keep a positive attitude .
a few members helped me out with some of the basic tooling i needed to earn the money to rebuild my shop .

while i may not have the vertical mill i still lust after   ... with the support and encouragement from all of the members here  i have managed to replace most of everything that was stolen and a few new machines as well .
thanks to everyone here   i now have a pretty nice snap on tool cabinet and all of my basic hand tools and lathe tooling again  .
 a surface grinder  , a small horizontal milling machine  ,  shaper  , power hacksaw .  drill press and shop press    
along with the knowledge that as long as i try my best to stay positive I'll eventually get the mill i want .  

 getting threw this rough patch isn't something you have to do on your own  ... theres a whole group of guys here to help you get threw it .   
try to stay positive theres always a light at the end of the tunnel  .


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 27, 2016)

And that light at the end of the tunnel is NOT always a train, either!

Hang in there Bill. We've all been there, maybe not in your exact situation, but we've all been in similar situations. The kind that seemed hopeless. But, given a little time, things turn around again and things start to go just a little bit better. Every little step offers some improvement. There might be some little setbacks along the way, but in general things move forward and it becomes a journey of success.

Don't forget, every journey begins with a single step. Take little steps if you must, but do your best to make each step a good one and soon you will be looking back to the beginning and you will be surprised at how far you have come.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 28, 2016)

Bill you have a PM

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 28, 2016)

This is heart breaking... I have never seen such a group of practically complete strangers band together to give such strength to someone down in the dumps. 
Bill, I don't know you, but I know depression. it takes a fast, strong, hold. Please, keep your chin up, friend!


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 28, 2016)

I do appreciate the sentiments. But I believe I should not have even started this post. I am going to be absent from the site for a bit. I need to think about how I can start saving some money for things we need. So I need to see what things we can either cut back or eliminate. Right now I usually only have about $50 extra at the end of most months and sometimes not even that in the winter. And if something breaks, like the truck just did, it means we go without something or end up borrowing money and the wife ends up working for nothing for the summer.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 28, 2016)

Call me dammit, I can help. Your phone is not working.

 "Bill"


----------



## boostin53 (Dec 28, 2016)

Like others have offered, I too have several types of bearings laying around. I would gladly send you what you need to get your machine up and running. I would also be willing to help out in any other way that I can. 

I like to help other as much as I can, when I can. You need another angle grinder? PM me your address and I will send one to you with a hand full of disks. I'm sure plenty of other members will help you however they can. I understand this post was not meant to try and get people to help you out. But we're essentially a big family. And I will do whatever I can to help a brother out. 

Seriously, PM me and I will send you an angle grinder.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I haven't been able to fix anything lately. Been having some issues with side effects of some of my meds. And then there is the problem of insurance for my wife that cropped up. Seems accesshealth did not renew her insurance and she has to go in to have her 3 aneurysms checked. And of course Accesshealth says to talk to Connecticare and vice versa. 

I did find out one thing about my pulley though. The extended part of the inner race on the bearing is pressed into the pulley and the outer race of the top one into the top piece of the head. The bottom outer race goes into into a counterbore below. So I may have to make a spacer and weld it to the inner race of a standard bearing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 5, 2017)

Get a bearing with the same OD but a larger ID. Make a steel bushing to press into the bore. Welding to the bearing will shorten its life considerably.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 5, 2017)

I had thought of that too. Started feeling a bit better today so may get down into the shop in next couple days and see what the bearings are for sizes.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well it was going better until last weekend. Getting ready for bed Friday night and left arm started hurting and minor chest discomfort. So off to the ER only to be admitted. Seems some scar tissue from the prostate removal (for cancer) was causing a backup of fluid. That in turn caused heart failure and a minor heart attack. Had 3 liters of fluid buildup behind the scar tissue. So after a weekend in the hospital I lost 14 pounds and have a catheter. This Wednesday I get to see my urologist to find out what he is going to do about the tissue and the enlarged bladder. But for now I can't sit for very long as it hurts and I still have the catheter. So no shop time for a while. I will be helping BillyG with his project as far as some CAD work though. So I am not totally useless yet.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 24, 2017)

If you guys would like another set of eyes on the drawings, I'd be happy to help proof them. Not saying it's necessary, but if you want it, I can make time to look them over.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2017)

Well I am doing much better. Got down into the shop for about an hour yesterday. Didn't do much but started a plan to straighten the mess up down there. Still hoping the bladder shrinks back to normal soon so my urologist can fix things to work again. Still wish I had a good miller though. Cause I spotted 4 or 5 project I started that need milling. But I guess I can forget them and just scrap the material. We all have to give up our hobby sometime.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

billh50, I've got the little Atlas HM just sitting, if you'd like, you can have use of it for as long as you see fit.
Some arbors, vises, cutting tools..  it might work for you?


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2017)

That is tempting. But the travel is not good for me right now. And Billy G did offer the use of his also. But I hate using other peoples stuff unless it is absolutely necessary. just the way I was taught. if you need to use something more than twice it's time to get your own.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

I didn't mean for you to travel..  I'd bring the mill to you.
Keep it as long as you want.  Since I got the 8520, I rarely use the Atlas.
It would be better (to me) if I knew it was being used once in a while rather than just sitting there.

Not trying to twist your arm, but the offer is there if you want it.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2017)

You just did twist my arm. I would have to make room for it in the garage first. How much area would I need for it?


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm glad. 
Do you want the mill on the stand? Or would you prefer to mount it on a bench you already have?
I've never taken measures of it, but I can.


----------



## David S (Feb 5, 2017)

Bill, 34_40 is making you a fantastic offer.  As long as you are healthy enough to be able to start machining again at an appropriate rate, I really think being able to work on some of your projects would be very beneficial to your recovery.

I don't like lending equipment, or for that matter borrowing, but you are a competent machinist and this old Atlas would be in good hands and making chips again.

Just re-enforces what an awesome group we have here.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2017)

Take it Bill. I can be there to help unload anytime you guys wish. Just call.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2017)

34_40 said:


> I'm glad.
> Do you want the mill on the stand? Or would you prefer to mount it on a bench you already have?
> I've never taken measures of it, but I can.



I will take it either way you prefer. If the stand would be in your way then send it on the stand. I can make room either way. I will take good care of it. I will PM you my number and address.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

PM received and I replied. 
I know you will take care of it.  I'm not worried - anyone who can do milling on a drill press! 
You're gonna love the Atlas! LOL...  we'll keep in touch and if the weather holds up.. maybe next weekend?


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2017)

OK...will call tomorrow. I can always use the bench in the garage.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

ok, say....  7 ish?


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2017)

ok...will call then


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

If you're interested,  read that as bored... LOL..
here's some recent history on the mill.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-horizontal-mill.21602/


----------



## David S (Feb 8, 2017)

34_40 Please check your Private Messages.

David


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well tentative arrangements were made for Saturday to get the mill here. But just now when I cathed myself I got a lot of blood. So have to call the doc and see what happens. Hopefully I don't end up in the hospital again and have to put things off for Saturday. 
It does get hard to not give up sometimes.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 8, 2017)

Worse case scenario Bill, I'll be there with my truck and bring it here till you get home.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well the wife and a friend can be here to open the garage and tell where to put it anyway. Just got me down a bit when I saw all the blood in the urine.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well it seems it was just something that happened and stopped. So I just have to keep an eye out for it happening again. So I will not have to do anything different for now.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 8, 2017)

That's good news Bill.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 8, 2017)

yeah, I just have to keep an eye on it in case it happens again


----------



## David S (Feb 8, 2017)

Phew!  Glad to hear it may not be significant.  You get your mill this weekend.  I wouldn't want that to be interfered with.

all the best
David


----------



## HBilly1022 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think you're going to have to change the title of this thread. lol Apparently you *are* living right. You've made friends here and they are offering a helping hand. You don't get that if you're living _wrong._

Makes me happy to see generosity like this and even happier that it will go to a deserving person. 

I checked out 34-40's thread showing the HM and it looks very nice. I'm sure it will bring you a lot of quality time in the shop. Time to have fun again! 

Don't forget to post pics of the projects you do with it.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks like it will be Sunday for delivery now.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2017)

Answered your PM. Any day is fine with me. Just let me know.

 :Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 11, 2017)

Due to weather problems not sure if miller will make it here this weekend. Will know more later this evening.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2017)

Standing by Bill. Bad weather tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 11, 2017)

they are only talking 1 - 3 tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2017)

Icy mix Bill. That's never good, extremely unpredictable.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 11, 2017)

Over here we are anticipating more than up your way.  But the weather guessers are not being specific.
But the wind speeds they're predicting are scary, 50 +..!

Let's just postpone for next weekend, hope it isn't to big a disappointment billh..


----------



## David S (Feb 11, 2017)

I understand what you guys are having to deal with.  We are having the same uncertainty with weather here.  May get a foot of snow tomorrow.  Some sort of freezing drizzle right now.

Best to be prudent and wait till you can arrive safely.

David


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 11, 2017)

No problem. I am used to set backs. We will shoot for next weekend then.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 11, 2017)

yeah, just heard the weather here. 4 -8 inches tomorrow.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 11, 2017)

Bill your in better shape then others. I'm glad your on the mend ,I understand the feelings to. I've been stuck inside in bed for about three months. Bulging discs have kept me from even enjoying leather working this winter. I've had things on craigslist for about a year so now I'm down people came today and bought two items. Plus I made a trade but now I'm in so much pain it's unbearable even with forty mg of oxycodone and fentanyl patch. 
No fun , I've had bladder problems to from paralysis. Keep Ck on your urine drink lots of water and orange juice. You'll have fun with the atlas great little mills. 
Ill be praying for you to recover and may a windfall come when you need it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2017)

Next week-end it is. See you then. If you don't like the weather in Connecticut, wait ten minutes and it will change.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Silver, can't drink orange juice as it raises my sugar. I am dianetic, fending off fluid build up from heart failure and now my bladder is over extended due to scar tissue from when prostate was removed. Oh and the cancer keeps coming back. And now I have almost constant pain behind the scrotum and in lower stomach. Calling my doc Monday to have the pains checked out. I'm just hoping the cancer hasn't spread.
Other than that I'm doing just fine.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Next week-end it is. See you then. If you don't like the weather in Connecticut, wait ten minutes and it will change.



We say the same..  don't like the weather...  just wait a few minutes! LOL..


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2017)

Between the storm the other day and this one we have a total of 22 inches with more coming this week.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay guys.  Loaded up and headed out in the next 30 / 40 minutes.

See you soon!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2017)

I will leave here at 10:00 Bill.


----------



## David S (Feb 18, 2017)

Safe trip guys.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks David. Wish you could be there. I'm taking my camera.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 18, 2017)

The bench is all cleared off and ready. Will put the coffee on.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 18, 2017)

It's here !!!
Many thanks to Mike, Billy G, and David. I know I will enjoy this. I will post pics as soon as I get the motor mounted.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2017)

Have fun Bill. Mike it was a pleasure meeting you, even with my senior moment.

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Feb 18, 2017)

Bill I am glad that you can get back into making chips.  Can't wait to see it all set up and what will be your first project.

David


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 18, 2017)

David,
Well I came across some plans for a vertical milling head for the Atlas. So I thought the first thing I would do is look into making that. This way if I ever get to own a milling machine I can return this one with the vertical head as a way of repaying the favor.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 18, 2017)

Here are the pics of the mill. Plus he set a bunch of tooling to go with it. Including a vise and indexing table.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 18, 2017)

My first job is to clean it up a bit. Then figure out what I want to make first.


----------



## kvt (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like it will clean up nicely and provide you a good item to use making stuff.


----------



## David S (Feb 18, 2017)

Regardless of the title of this Thread  You ARE living right.  I am so pleased that Billy G and 34_40 were able to make this all come true.

Makes me proud to be a member of this great family.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2017)

Not really a lot of cleaning to do Bill. One day wit a few rags and solvevt and done. The little bugger is tight. Amazing shape.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I cleaned it up a bit. Eliminated about .030 backlash on the table. But I need to make a dial for the right side as there was none. I may need someone to put 100 graduations on a 1.25 Dia. x .430 long dial with a .750 hole. Or if they have something laying around similar to that. (hint, hint)


----------



## bl00 (Feb 19, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> David,
> Well I came across some plans for a vertical milling head for the Atlas. So I thought the first thing I would do is look into making that. This way if I ever get to own a milling machine I can return this one with the vertical head as a way of repaying the favor.



I thought this was the most interesting head I've seen on an Atlas.  Scroll down to the photos by Gramps1951:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/question-about-an-atlas-mf-horizontal-mill.35714/


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Well I cleaned it up a bit. Eliminated about .030 backlash on the table. But I need to make a dial for the right side as there was none. I may need someone to put 100 graduations on a 1.25 Dia. x .430 long dial with a .750 hole. Or if they have something laying around similar to that. (hint, hint)



When you are ready bring it over, we can do the graduations here.

 "Bill"


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 19, 2017)

As for the vertical head I have plans for this one.


but wish I could build one like this one.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 19, 2017)

Billy,
I will turn something up tomorrow. Hope I have a 1/2-20 tap for the center piece. Will find out in the morning.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2017)

Don't  buy the taps, I have plenty of them. Just ask and I will get them to you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been having a devil of a time signing in here.  like the site was gone.
Anyway,  it's was fun to meet you both - thanks for all the laughs too.  And thanks for the young'un comment

Bill H., you make sure you get to those jobs you wanted to finish, don't worry about spoiling me.  LOL...


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mike...right now I am just going to get enough done so I can get my stuff done. Then it's back on to the extras. Unless I need to make something to do my stuff.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's all good Bill.  It was good to see the smile on your face Saturday.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 21, 2017)

It is a neat little machine. And I thank Mike for the use of it. It will have a vertical head accessory for it by the time Mike gets it back.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cut it out..  you're making me blush!!!


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like the cancer might have spread. Have to go for a scan firsts thing Monday morning. Plus I now have to cath myself more because of the diuretics for the heart failure. Doc wants to see only about 12 oz. when I cath and I now get anywhere from 16 - 30 oz. depending on whether I wait every 2 hours or 4 hours. And 26 - 28 oz. if I sleep through the night. So now I have to get up at least once during the night to cath.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, I'm keeping good thoughts and prayers that it hasn't, and this is just a bump in the road.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 24, 2017)

with all these bumps the last couple years I may need new shocks.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2017)

Any time you feel the road is too rough. just sit at one of the benches along the way. They serve two purposes Bill, one is to rest, the other is to let you know you are not alone. Just watch that road for a few moments, it may surprise you who goes by and nods hello.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 27, 2017)

My PC went away with the P i'm still making chips


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anything new Bill? Making anything interesting?


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 26, 2017)

34_40 said:


> Anything new Bill? Making anything interesting?



nothing new. been going through what needs fixing around here first. might be making arrangements to get the mill back to you soon though. 
I don't think I need to mill anything for fixing. but will know for sure soon.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 26, 2017)

Okay Bill,  take your time.  Hadn't chatted with anyone from the site in quite a while. Been working to many hours and need to make some time for "other things".


----------

